# Wolfwood - July 4th



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....

Mike and Lei (NJMikeC) will be joining us at Wolfwood on July 4th for food & friends, followed by fireworks. A few other Outbackers had made mention that they might be in the area, too. With the 4th being only 2 weeks away







I thought maybe







I'd start planning. Anyone else able to join us? Bringing your TT? Need water/electric hook-ups?








* (almost!)*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry Judi, but I am working for the weekend...it is a nice thought though. I hope everyone has a good time.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....
> 
> Mike and Lei (NJMikeC) will be joining us at Wolfwood on July 4th for food & friends, followed by fireworks. A few other Outbackers had made mention that they might be in the area, too. With the 4th being only 2 weeks away
> 
> ...


 well I have heard no definate plans from my brother in law. there was talk of a cruise out onto lake winnie from his place. I havenlt heard anything else I will check with him to be sure. but I can't think of a nicer place to celebrate the 4th than at the wolfwood estate! plus where else can you see the ducks come in for the night, turkeys, maybe a heron, listen to the scores of birds AND drink beer? come on! does it really get any better than that? really? anyone? anyone? I didn't think so!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I wish I could but I'm not heading north until theSaturday after. When I get back from Luray its double time to get the boat ready or five kids are going to be not to happy with me









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....


Ya think?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....


Ya think?








[/quote]
OK. O/C - so maybe I was wrong......ya' wanna come?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....


Ya think?








[/quote]
OK. O/C - so maybe I was wrong......ya' wanna come?















[/quote]

As much as I would LOVE to come out, my first choice would still be Zion. But, as my job enables me to pay for my Outback, I need to travel to Taiwan on the 29th of June, so I have to miss all the fun.

Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

4th is an a wednesday this year? right?

Are talking about the 4th, or during a weekend?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Doug,

I'll be there on the 4th and yes it is a Wednesday. Driving up that morning with hope that the traffic won't be that bad.

Mike C


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We would love to come Wolfie & Mike, but we just don't have the vaca time.







I know you will have a wonderful time.

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> OK - so this is a Regional message and may be of limited interest to most of you but.....
> 
> Mike and Lei (NJMikeC) will be joining us at Wolfwood on July 4th for food & friends, followed by fireworks. A few other Outbackers had made mention that they might be in the area, too. With the 4th being only 2 weeks away
> 
> ...


 well I have heard no definate plans from my brother in law. there was talk of a cruise out onto lake winnie from his place. I havenlt heard anything else I will check with him to be sure. but I can't think of a nicer place to celebrate the 4th than at the wolfwood estate! plus where else can you see the ducks come in for the night, turkeys, maybe a heron, listen to the scores of birds AND drink beer? come on! does it really get any better than that? really? anyone? anyone? I didn't think so!








[/quote]

We'll be there tomorrow!!! 2 pm right?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well it was a rainy evening and the Brentwood fire works were cancelled and rescheduled for sunday evening. But did that dampen the spirits at Wolfwood?! Ha! not only Ha! But HA! HAAA!

No way! KB ran the grill, suffering only minor burns and turned out some tasty Burgers and dogs, there was Mexican dip made by my DW (one of my all time favorites), Salads, cool libations and Merriment!..of course! I even got my mitts on The Staff as Wolfie carelessly allowed me into Puff to put some ice away!









There were chases, ball passing, munching, drinking and yes some dodging of rain drops. All in all a pretty darn good time!

Oh! BTW....KB will be fine, it was only one really bad flare up. She has no hair on her forearms, her eyebrows are gone and she was mumbling something about Weber Flavor Bars untill we threw beer on her. She was fine after that. Whew...close call. I almost had to use my Sam Adams. But I paused and thought about it first.









Just another great Mini-Rally!

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear it was another successful "Wolfwood Mini-Rally."







Wish we could have been there.

Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Special Thanks to Judi and KB for having us over. Me , wife and Kids had a great time and it was nice meeting Eric and Tina . BTW Eric remember you are now officially call Egg Regg here on Outbackers.com. And yes of course I can also vouch that Wolfwood is everything we here about!

Do ya think the weather will improve. I turned on the weather radio yesterday morning (Thursday) it said showers, showers, showers until Saturday. We leave for Acadia on Sun Morn. So wife said can we go and show kids the beach and ocean. We put jeans and even jackets on along with hiking boots. Got over to Hampton beach and the sun was shining and it was 82. Boy were we out of place. Kids of course managed to get totally soaked chasing waves so I guess we did accomplish what we were after. I was just hoping that the weather forecasts were slightly better in NH then NJ but so now I have learned.

We will venture back today to Hampton with bathing suits this time. Think we will grab some lobsters while we are there for this evening.

Talk to ya soon Mike C


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Special Thanks to Judi and KB for having us over. Me , wife and Kids had a great time and it was nice meeting Eric and Tina . BTW Eric remember you are now officially call Egg Regg here on Outbackers.com. And yes of course I can also vouch that Wolfwood is everything we here about!
> 
> Finally someone recognizes Wolfie for what she is!! EEeeeEEEvVVviiIiIIlLLLLL!!!!
> 
> ...


 Nice meeting ya Mike and family! Take care!

Eric


----------

